# I believe someone's hacking my computer



## happyjoyjoy (Oct 21, 2008)

This is the situation. Every time I access the internet through AOL 9.1 (windows XP home), and then run a scan using AVG anti-virus software after exiting the internet, the same warning comes up for this item: HKU\S-1-5-21-3095290957-2650805779-3784137826-1006\Software\Hiwire .With a detection name of "FOUND ADWARE.HIWIRE" .This is always in a list along with a bunch of tracking cookies. When I direct the AVG software to clean up and move all these into the virus vault, it always moves all the tracking cookies to the vault but not this FOUND ADWARE.HIWIRE program. The AVG software says it "Healed" this program everytime, yet as soon as I just enter the internet as far as the AOL homepage and then exit, this same program is in the warning section of the AVG anti-virus scan. I would greatly appreciate any information or possible solution to this problem . Thank You.


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

Try d/l Superantispyware, it;s free. very good prog.


----------



## happyjoyjoy (Oct 21, 2008)

Downloaded a superantispyware program, but original problem still present.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Please follow * these instructions*


----------

